# New photo album for Ka'anapali Beach Club 2013



## dougp26364 (Apr 13, 2013)

I think I have about all of the photos I'm going to add to this album. Here's the link http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Other...April/28619757_k5tn5c#!i=2454278948&k=ccPzWbZ


----------



## PeelBoy (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.  Looks very nice.  Does the unit come with a partial kitchen?  Is there at least a stove/cook top?


----------



## csalter2 (Apr 21, 2013)

*No Stove*



PeelBoy said:


> Thanks for sharing.  Looks very nice.  Does the unit come with a partial kitchen?  Is there at least a stove/cook top?



They don't have a stove or cooktop in the units, but they have everything else. You can request a hotplate from them and they will bring it.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 22, 2013)

They have an electric skillet, which is pictured in the photo that also has the blender. There are also 6 nice gas grills available to cook on if you don't mind leaving the unit to cook. We never did and I could imagine those 6 grills can get rather busy during regular meal times. I can't say that I ever saw anyone using them but we did run into guests either coming or going from them in the elevator. 

There's a restaurant nearby in the Cannery Mall called Lulu's. The prices are actually pretty reasonable and if you have dinner between 5:30 and 6:30 they take 25% off the bill. Most of the time our tab came in under $40 including tip. It's a nice restaurant with a varied menu. Nothing fancy but a reasonable selection. They serve breakfast, lunch and supper.


----------

